# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مواقف آينشتاينـ ـيّه طريفه

## دموع الغصون

*




كان يطلب منه دائما" و في الكثير من المناسبات ان يشرح نظريه النسبية العامة, التي قام بوضعها, 
فكان يقول لهم :ببساطة ضع يدك فوق موقد ساخن لمدة دقيقة ستشعر و كأنك قد وضعتها اكثر من ساعة , 
في حين اذا جلست بصحبة فتاة جميلة لمدة ساعة فستشعر و كأنك جلست معها دقيقة واحدة, و هذه هي النسبية ..!!؟؟




*************************
 


في الفترة الاخيرة من حياته عرف عنه بانه كان كثير النسيان, و عندما كان يعمل في جامعة برنستون, في احد الايام 
صعد الى سيارة اجرة متوجها" الى بيته و لكنه نسى عنوان بيته و كذلك سائق السيارة لم يعرفه,فسأله آينشتاين ان 
كان يعرف مكان منزل آينشتاين؟ فاجابه السائق على الفور : و هل هناك من لا يعرف منزل آينشتاين ؟ اي شخص
في برنستون يعرفه, ثم استطرد ,هل انت ذاهب للقائه؟ فأجابه آينشتاين : انا آينشتاين و لكني نسيت مكان منزلي,
فهل ستوصلني اليه ؟ و فعلا" اوصله و رفض باصرار ان يأخذ منه الاجرة



*************************



و في مرة اخرى عندما كان يستقل القطار من جامعة برنستون, صعد المفتش لفحص تذاكرالركاب , و عندما وصل 
الى آينشتاين, بدأ يبحث في جيوب السترة و لكنه لم يجد التذكرة , ثم انتقل الى جيوب البنطلون و بعدها الى حقيبته 
اليدوية الصغيرة و لكنه ايضا" لم يجدها, فبدأ يبحث على الكرسي المجاور له..و هنا قال له المفتش : دكتور آينشتاين, 
انا اعرفك من تكون وكذلك الجميع هنا يعرفوك, و انا متأكد بانك اشتريت تذكرة, فلا تهتم للموضوع فهز آينشتاين رأسه 
امتنانا" له ... و استمر المفتش بتثقيب تذاكر الركاب , و عندما كان يهم بالانتقال الى العربة الثانية شاهد آينشتاين جاثيا" على 
ركبتيه و يده تحت المقعد و هو يبحث عن التذكرة..!

و هنا عاد المفتش الى العالم الفيزياوي الكبير و قال له: كما قلت لك فانا و الجميع هنا نعرفك و ليس هناك مشكلة 
فاترك التذكرة رجاء" ..فنظر آينشتاين اليه و قال :اشكرك ايها الشاب و انا ايضا" اعرف من اكون, ولكن الذي لا اعرفه 
هو الى اين انا ذاهب و لذلك انا مستمر بالبحث عن التذكرة..!؟ 




*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا قرأت الموضوع من قبل عن جد هالزلمه نهفه بس الله يسامحه ،، 

روعه دموع ،،

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه   هاي كتير حلوة  يسلمو دموع


كان يطلب منه دائما" و في الكثير من المناسبات ان يشرح نظريه النسبية العامة, التي قام بوضعها, 
فكان يقول لهم :ببساطة ضع يدك فوق موقد ساخن لمدة دقيقة ستشعر و كأنك قد وضعتها اكثر من ساعة , 
في حين اذا جلست بصحبة فتاة جميلة لمدة ساعة فستشعر و كأنك جلست معها دقيقة واحدة, و هذه هي النسبية ..!!؟؟

----------


## فيروز

جد نهفة بس كـأنه مصاب بـالزهايمر يا حرام

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل مواقف حلوة وطريفة 


مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## علاء سماره

سبحان الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههه فعلاً مواقف طريفة ... مشكورة "دموع"*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور الجميل 
لأرواحكم كل الود 


*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لكل جواد كبوة , ولكل عالم هفوة .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لكل جواد كبوة ولكل فارس هفوه كم تروق لي هذه المقولة 

مرور مميز 


*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

> *
> لكل جواد كبوة ولكل فارس هفوه كم تروق لي هذه المقولة 
> 
> مرور مميز 
> 
> 
> *


موضوعك الأجمل .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أرواحكم هي الأجمل 



*

----------

